
Man Loses More Than 50 Pounds Playing a VR Game - ericflo
https://uploadvr.com/man-loses-50-pounds-playing-soundboxing/
======
godshatter
I'm glad what he did worked, but I would have suggested starting with diet
first and as the pounds start coming off, start slowly ramping up the
exercise.

